# I think I bricked!



## cnoevl21

So my strat was on tweaked 2.2 and all of a sudden just started freezeing. Id reboot and it would freeze again in minutes. I decided to wipe everything and reflash tweaked 2.2, but that didnt work. At this point I figured i would flash back to stock and complain to verizon about it. Only problem is, Ive never used heimdall before, only odin. I downloaded heimdall, c++, and all the other files located in the thread for Noobs to revert to factory. But for some reason the flash wouldnt take. After running everything in Heimdall I'd get this error:
ERROR: Failed to confirm end of file transfer sequence!
KERNEL upload failed!
Ending session...

Now my phone will not boot up at all, wont charge, just a black screen. Did i brick??? Only thing it will do is boot into download mode, but this does me no good since I keep getting the error in Heimdall. I was going to try flashing something else in Odin, but it will not recognize my device. Can anyone help?


----------



## selyb

As long as you can get to download mode, you are not bricked. what error in Heimdall?


----------



## cnoevl21

It goes through the enter program, gets to 100% but then shows an error:
ERROR: Failed to confirm end of file transfer sequence!
KERNEL upload failed!
Ending session...


----------



## selyb

sorry, I don't know what to tell you about that.


----------



## Crystawth

reverting to the stock kernel should be simple with the command



Code:


heimdall flash --kernel zImage --no-reboot

the --no-reboot modifier makes it so the phone doesn't auto reboot afterwards, and isn't required.. but like i said, if you have the stock zImage file, it SHOULD... should... work. don't quote me... it's hit or miss for some odd reason. I dunno, i'm not an expert here lol.


----------



## dxander1337

Use version 1.3.1. In Heimdall 1.3.2, it gives almost every strat user that same error. Use heimdall 1.3.1, and you should be fine


----------

